# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Mantella - What species do you keep within the genus? :)

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone  :Smile:  

Thought I would post this up, as I am interested to find out how popular _Mantella_ are in captivity!  :Smile:  

Currently keep 8 species of _Mantella_ which include the following; 

1.1.20 Golden Mantella (_Mantella aurantiaca_)
2.2.0 Brown Leaf Mantella (_Mantella betsileo_)
1.3.0 Guibes Mantella (_Mantella nigricans_)
1.1.0 Blue-Legged Mantella (_Mantella expectata_)
1.2.0 Madagascan Mantella (_Mantella Madagascarensis_)
1.2.0 Yellow Mantella (_Mantella crocea_)
1.2.5 Green Mantella (_Mantella viridis_)
1.0.0 Arboreal Mantella (_Mantella laevigata_) - which I got a short while ago.

I only have one bloodline for most of them except the _M.aurantiaca, M.betsileo_ and _M.viridis_ which all have 2 blood lines. I am looking for more individuals before I breed the others though! 

What species within the _Mantella_ genus do you keep?  :Smile: 

Looking forward to hearing what you keep!!  :Smile:  

Thanks, 

MantellaGuy

----------


## Geo

M. Betsileo as you know lol .... or is it M.Ebanui hahaha. Anyhooo, I presently have 6 individuals that I have 2 confirmed males (calling). One little dude is the most persistent in the calling. The other 4 I assume at present to be female. 4 are around 11 months old and 2 are 1 1/2 years old so I may have mating in a while. All were obtained from the importers Mirdo, one set a little under a year ago and one set from the Understory line that was established 9 years ago and are captive bred. Region of origins for all of them presently unknown (until Mirdo reveals where they obtain them). I am considering getting another mantella species. I have a large vertical terrarium free so looking for more of a arboreal rather than terrestrial.

----------


## Carlos

Don't keep any yet; but hope that will change by next year.  From your list, my favorites are _Mantella aurantiaca,_ _Mantella expectata, and Mantella Madagascarensis_  :Smile:  .

----------


## bill

i was keeping M. Baroni and M. Betsileo, but since i had housing issues and let a friend of mine care for them, i now only have M.Betsileo.

----------

